# Pintura hidrografica ?



## svartahrid (Ago 6, 2017)

Buenas, alguien ha usado pintura hidrografica? esa nueva tecnica economica tan maravillosa para pintar un objeto o superficie.

Quisiera pintar con esa tecnica una bocina bluetooth de estas grandes de 15". El material es plastico ABS, no tan liso, lo que dice que ya es una ventaja en toda superficie a pintar por eso de que agarre mejor.  En este caso, o en todos... es imperativo aplicar previamente una capa de algun tipo de primer o asi a pelo basta? se me ocurre que podria lijarla un poco con lija fina, si con ello logro una mejor adhesion. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 7, 2017)

no le des lija....hay una imprimación, o fondo precisamente para todo tipo de plásticos, y  ella te dará una adherencia perfecta a la pintura que pongas encima...pregunta en cualquier establecimiento de pintura de autos, o donde venden pinturas de autos....ellos lo usan para pintar los parachoques plásticos y piezas de motos de plásticos...saludos


----------



## svartahrid (Ago 7, 2017)

Gracias amigo, igual ya encargue un pliego hidrografico y el activador, ahi hare unas pruebillas menores en un tubo abs de 4" que tengo por ahi, hare varios testeos para ver como se comporta esa pintura sin aplicar nada antes, por ahi tengo unos aerosoles que presumen de incluir el primer y trabajar bien aplicado en plasticos, tambien usare eso como primer y ver como se comporta, me interesa ver que tan resistentes es por si sola ese tipo de pintura, en youtube mire unas pruebas, pero todos incluian un barnizado posterior con laca, y pues eso no me dijo que tan resistente era la pintura, si no solamente la laca, lo cual es una tonteria que me hizo enojar un poquito jeje, aunque usaron una laca tan poderosa como piedra, creo que era de poliuretano. 

Saludos y gracias por el dato de esos imprimidores, preguntare de ellos en donde me dices o los comprare online para analizarlos.


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 15, 2017)

Hace poco decidí imprimir mi primera pieza seria con hidrografía, a fin de cuentas decidí no imprimir la bocina bluetooth que tenía pensado, si no algo más pequeño, una bocina bluetooth de bolsillo (3x10x1.5") tiene dos piezas a cada lateral que hace de embellecedor y de rejilla para los parlantes, algo bastante conveniente para desmontar y personalizar. Para ser principiante me ha salido bastante bien, pero digamos que un 95% de la perfección que yo buscaba, cierta orilla no se pintó bien, y una arruguita por ahí que no me gustó, despintaré las piezas con solvente para volver a intentar.

Lo bueno que identifiqué mis errores, lo de la arruguita fue porque mi técnica de colocado del film sobre el agua no fue bueno, ya entendí que hay que tomar de dos puntas el pliegue, aterrizarlo y desplegar y colocar las otras dos puntas de forma que no queden burbujas de aire, algo bastante sencillo una vez que le agarras la onda, que cabe mencionar que la segunda pieza no tuvo ese problema, pero parece que apliqué mucho activador, apliqué dos capas, y como que esto de alguna u otra forma ocasionó que no amarrara bien cierta sección del film sobre del área deseada.

En sí concluyo que esta ténica de imprimación casera no es algo tan difícil de lograr y que da resultados bastante sorprendentes, la tinta queda adherida de una forma brutal, es bastante resistente a arañazos, aún así se recomienda aplicar una capa de laca para avivar el acabado y sea todavía más resistente.








Aquí un video para los que no conozcan sobre el hydro dipping o water transfer dipping. El pliego o film sale alrededor de 10 dólares el metro cuadrado, y el activador otros 10 dólares, es bastante accesible y de resultados sorprendentes.


----------

